# Apple pie wine ?



## zember311 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have seen alot of apple wines, but..


Instead of using oak in a fermenter, has enyone ever tried using cinnamon sticks ?


I was thinking, wow. A nice apple wine w/cinnamon and when served heated a bit ?


just wondering if this has been done by one before to offer pointers.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know but it sounds delish!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 11, 2008)

Those Cinnamon sticks are really strong...Go easy on them....People have done it and will add to the comments...Does sound really good!!!! Keep us Posted.


Maybe just stir your heated wine with them.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2008)

I have made apple wine with cinnamon sticks, mulling spices and raisins and it came out very nice. I used 4 sticks in a 6 gallon batch.


----------



## Dean (Feb 11, 2008)

I did this with a mead about 2 years ago. It is very good. I did this batch with Santa Cruz organic cider. At 2 years, the cinnamon has muted quite a bit, and marries with the apple taste very well. Here are my notes:
---
Simple Cyser Recipe
1 gallon apple juice 100% pure no preservatives
2.5lbs honey
D47 or K1v yeast

Dec 17, 2005
Dean's Apple Cinnamon Cyser
1 gallon apple juice 100% pure no preservatives
2.5lbs of clover honey
1 4" cinnamon stick
1 tsp of Yeast Nutrient divided into 3 phases: Day 1, Day 3, and Day 6


Add to fermenter and mix it up. Mix REALLY good, as you will get stratification of sugars if you don't. I did this for about 15 minutes on a drill at medium speed.

SG 1.104
Pitched Lalvin D47 yeast. K1V-1116 will also do, as probably Wyeast liquid mead sweet or dry yeast.

Dec 20/2005 - SG 1.038
Dec 30/2005 - racked to gallon jug - SG 1.000 - finished?
Jan 27/2006 - tasted very clear cyser. Very dry and the cinnamon is definately there. Maybe too much cinnamon for a 1 gal batch. Will have to age to see what this will bring. Almost ready to bottle.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2008)

Was this a 2 gallon batch Dean?


----------



## smokegrub (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a 5 1/2 gallon batch in primary now. It has 3 cinnamon sticks, 22 whole allspice, 2 1/2 teaspoons finely minced ginger and 3 bananas. I plan to add vanilla extract to the secondary. The must smells and tastes great.


----------



## Dean (Feb 12, 2008)

It was a little over 1 gallon, but it did allow for top-ups on the 1 gallon jug. In the end, it came to 1 gallon of finished mead exactly.


----------



## zember311 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys !


This will be my next batch.


----------



## zember311 (Oct 12, 2009)

just now found the time to make this batch happen. There was a major sale on just standard apple jucie from the wally world. under two bucks per gallon. 


so I just made a three gallon batch,


3) gallons apple juice
11) small cinnamon sticks 
4) tsp cloves
8) ounces honey
and brown sugar to bring the SG to 12.5 % alc.


i only used the cin sticks and cloves during primary and removed them at first racking.


This bacth is 2 months old now since start, was trying to have it ready by halloween.


it tastes amazing! I am so going to make a 6 gallon batch next. The smell, taste, after taste; I was scared something would be a bit over powering, but it all just made for a perfect mistake.


Even thinking about some carbonated like a cider ale and some warmed a bit on those winter spells


----------

